# Game 78 Thread: Lakers vs TrailBlazers



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (53-24, 2nd Place)

vs.









Portland Trail Blazers (39-37, 10th Place)

Tuesday ,7:00 pm 
vs. Trail Blazers 
TV: FSN, TNT 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    
</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bout Time

What Happend To B34C???


Lakers by 8 
:wordyo:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I want to see a Lakers W. We need to keep playing hard D.

Prediction:

Lakers - 99
Blazers - 87


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The Lakers need to get back on the winning streak focus!

Lakers spank the Blazers by +10. In addtion, Kobe gets +30 points. 

PS: Brian34Cook...didnt mean to take your job. I thought i'd help you out since there was not game thread yet.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> The Lakers need to get back on the winning streak focus!
> 
> Lakers spank the Blazers by +10. In addtion, Kobe gets +30 points.
> ...


I was about to make one too. Usually, BC is on top of things. He creates game threads as soon as the previous game ends. I'll bet that's what he does at halftime.  Lets go Lakers.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Blow out win*

Lakers need a big win to get over the Spurs loss, but I don't want to see Kobe go off for 30. If that happens, it probably means he is dribbling and shooting too much again. We need to see the "team" O improve as much as the D. Kobe should save his 30 point games for the play-offs, when the team might need him to force his offense at certain times of a game. I would also like to see Phil set his Fab 4 rotation, and make sure he always has 2 of the 4 on the floor when he subs for the first time in each half. I would like to see Kobe and Malone start the 2nd and 4th quarters with Fish and any other subs. That way Kobe will be able to shoot more, and Karl can play the post if Shaq is on the bench. Phil can't have GP, Shaq, and Malone all on the bench in the play-offs. If this team struggles to beat Portland, I am going to start to worry again like I did 2 weeks ago about this team's chances in the play-offs. :yes: 

Lakers by 10!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We better not screw this one up. A win here would be a very good sign to show that we got over the loss against the Spurs.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

25-2 run by the Blazers, reminds me of the 25-1 run against the Kings.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We suck again.

God, we are pathetic. They look like a bunch of losers out there. No effort. Just sad.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

i don't like the lakers much (except for Payton), but your team would be a lot better off waiving fox next season. he has virtually no offense, and now darius miles is taking it to him. tis sad.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> i don't like the lakers much (except for Payton), but your team would be a lot better off waiving fox next season. he has virtually no offense, and now darius miles is taking it to him. tis sad.


i heard hes thinking of retiring, hopefully he does.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Lakers - 21
Blazers - 37

Start of the secound


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

51-40 Blazers at halftime. Good defensive second quarter by the Lakers. But Kobe is shooting horribly like Sunday, hes 4-14.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, clearly the Spurs' defense on Sunday was the only reason the Lakers offense wasn't as efficient as usual. Just look at the mighty Blazers' defense, stopping the Lakers at will. 

Haha.:laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Curse of K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. Continues

Thanks Rookie 
:nonono:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They're gonna lose. They aren't even trying. Malone hasn't played defense all day. Shaq just flat out sucks balls tonight. He did against the Spurs too.

Kobe can't make anything and no one else is playing anything that looks like defense. We are screwed. I can't believe we just threw away the first seed. Nice job, Lakers. Nice ****ing job.

Even if they do win, it probably won't be for the best in the long run. Sooner or later, they really have to get it through their head that you can't rely on comebacks to win games.:no:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Yeah, clearly the Spurs' defense on Sunday was the only reason the Lakers offense wasn't as efficient as usual. Just look at the mighty Blazers' defense, stopping the Lakers at will.
> 
> Haha.:laugh:


theo ratliff is on the floor eating up shots like candy. when you have the best shotblocker in the league on the floor, its hard to drive to the basket. that's why kobe is 5-20.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe is 5-20 because he's getting hacked by one of the Blazer punks every time he shoots the ball. Is it a coincidence that Shaq is the only Laker to go to the foul line in about an hour? The Lakers are attacking the basket and getting pummeled to the floor every time.

Just awful officiating.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T :rocket:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Say it with me now people.............

"WE SUCK ***!"

We weren't playing well during that way over-publicized 11 game streak. They should have lost about 6 of those games.

This is the worst loss of the season. No way we should lose to a team like the Blazers at home.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We Suck ***

I cant believe i just said that


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Say it with me now people.............
> 
> "WE SUCK ***!"
> ...


Im not saying _that_... 


yet


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

i don't like Fox but he should hve been rewarded for being the only laker that could consistenly score in the third. Fisher, george and that bum medvedenko should not play and someone needs to tell payton and kobe that this is SHAQ's team not theres.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

One good note though:
Looks like Kobe got his jumping legs back.. I knew his explosivness was there, but didnt think he got his legs 100% since he didnt attempt many flashy type dunks throughout the season. Watching him attempt a nasty dunk on Ratliff is a good sign.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> i don't like Fox but he should hve been rewarded for being the only laker that could consistenly score in the third. Fisher, george and that bum medvedenko should not play and someone needs to tell payton and kobe that this is SHAQ's team not theres.


This IS Kobe's team now imo. Shaq is content with not being the #1 scoring option these days (no more quotes in the paper saying he wants more shots).
Granted he's played like crap the last 2 games, Kobe just needs to start to get going again and the Lakers will be fine. When Kobe plays great, Lakers play great.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

But he Needs to Run the O and Not Make it a 1 on 1 game, like on sunday when he "tried" to take it bowen


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> But he Needs to Run the O and Not Make it a 1 on 1 game, like on sunday when he "tried" to take it bowen


But that was part of Phil's plan for the game 

But I agree, he needs to play in the flow of the offense and concentrate more on setting up teammates like before


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Spurs shook the Lakers worse than I thought


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Another terrible loss. I'm not about to panic, though. We just need to make a few changes. On offense, we must slow it down and move the ball around. Simply giving it to Shaq and Kobe and expecting them to score won't accomplish anything. They end up going 1 on 3 and the rest of the players end up standing around. I want to see us move the ball around and create scoring opportunities for everyone. Shaq needs to be quicker and more decisive when he passes the ball. Kobe was getting to the basket at will but he's got to look to set up his teammates when he breaks the defense down. As SA proved the other day, penetration opens up everything. The key on offense is slowing it down and playing smart, efficient basketball. Individual play leads to more mistakes and easy scoring opportunities for the other team. We proved tonight that we don't have the speed to play quality transition defense.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Kobe is 5-20 because he's getting hacked by one of the Blazer punks every time he shoots the ball. Is it a coincidence that Shaq is the only Laker to go to the foul line in about an hour? The Lakers are attacking the basket and getting pummeled to the floor every time.
> 
> Just awful officiating.



oh man,that made my day...a LAKER fan complaining about officiating, oh yea it is called good D and that's what DMiles did to kobe.:laugh: X14987258957829 ,thanks again for making my day with that comment...wow...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nothing went right from the beginning. 10 TOs(20 overall) in the first qtr, 37 pts Lakers gave up(that is season high btw) in the first qtr. 

When will our PGs(Payton, Kobe) learn the team ballgame? 9/35 night of shooting..SHESSH! It was the worst performance of the season and overall by the team. Shaq wasn't dominant, however, he didn't take many shots. Malone played hustle game, Fox tried to bring Lakers back in the game with his multiple trey but man the way Lakers screwed up..it's just unexcuseable.

I hope Krush and Grant come play on Friday night. Malone sometimes, get tired, so Grant will be huge backup for Lakers.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Yeah, clearly the Spurs' defense on Sunday was the only reason the Lakers offense wasn't as efficient as usual. Just look at the mighty Blazers' defense, stopping the Lakers at will.
> 
> Haha.:laugh:


ACTUALLY, when the Blazers want to, they can play awesome D, Miles is a great defender because he is long fast and has hops, you got Ratliff, Stoudamire, Rahim, Patterson, all of those guys are good athletic defenders... But thats when they want to, and tonight they wanted too... The Blazers are no slouch, they can be scary sometimes, but then they go back to being the old Blazers that dont care, but sometimes they play really really good...And Ratliff was the man in the middle tonight, my god, he stuffed Kobe twice, one when Kobe tried to dunk on him, and its EXTREMELY hard to dunk on Ratliff, and Ratliff stuffed the **** out of him. Swatting Payton, Fox, George...


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

All I know is, we BETTER beat this team next week. The ONE game I go to and this happens, I was so damn embarrassed.

Giving up the #1 seed, and now San Antonio will probably knock us out of the 3rd if they keep this play up.


Oh, and Phil says he's not concerned...yeah


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> 
> Oh, and Phil says he's not concerned...yeah


He's known as 'Zen Master'...that's why.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm sure you guys will be motivated to return the favor back at the rose garden.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Horrid defense by the Lakers, while the Blazers came with it on both ends. They played great D and hit their shots. If the Lakers had made some of those J's it would have been a much closer game.

Any POG nominations?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Stop making excuses for Kobe, he played like garbage. How about that stretch in the 4th were he turned it over 3 times and missed two jumpers (without passing the ball) on 5 consecutive Laker possesions.

POG should be George for the extreme posterization on Theo Ratliff.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

Kobe was getting roasted last night. I have noticed that Kobe has not been playing good defense all year. IMO, he is not a 1st team all-league defender. He relies on the other players a bit too much this year.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We'll see you on the 14th, will be another battle....but it is tough being a blazers fan, one day you beat the lakers or kings at their places,then the next day you lose to NO or Washington at home....:sigh: good thing we have a tough schedule left...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Any POG nominations?


*RICK FOX*

He didn't any TOs and, in the 3rd qtr, he almost brought back Lakers into the game.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe played a terrible game. Ratliff swatted him countless times, and I have to say that I was really impressed with Ratliff.

Why didn't they give the ball to Shaq more?

Malone got destroyed by Randolph....but I don't think that will be a problem in the playoffs--what other PF's are as strong, yet still as quick as Randolph?

Fisher has been a real dissapointment. At the beginning of the season, he shot way too much, now he rarely shoots at all...

Why not start George over Fox? He's obviously a better player. Energy off the bench I guess.

When is Rush going to be back?

Hopefully we can turn it around.


----------

